# Stanotte inizia l'impresa

## Dani Tsevech

Dopo tutto il ben di dio che mi è passato sotto mano in termini di distro, è il momento di vedere questa Gentoo ed il momento è stanotte, causa fratello trentenne rompipalle che mi impedisce di tenere il pc a macinare per ore nelle ore diurne   :Razz:  Vi farò sapere   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

Buona fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

non ho dubbi sul tuo successo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Grazie, grazie, pubblico   :Laughing:  Intanto è installata, stanotte tocca ad X   :Wink: 

----------

